# Finally!!!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so about two hours ago Saiprus my black DT and Shiny my green dragon DT spawned and produced eggs. Sorry I don't have pics :/ But there are eggs and Saiprus is doing great so far!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!! I hope everything works out for you this time. Keep us posted.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

YAY!!!! Finally! Congrats!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm counting about 30 eggs. Be prepared for pics of mom and dad. Just so we can wonder what the fry will look like


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so happy that they spawned! I can't wait to see pics of the parents.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww yay!! can't wait for pics! Congrats!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Piccies!!!*

Dad:









Mom:









Dad tending the nest:


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omggg such pretty fish! i cant freakin wait.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WONDERFUL!!!!! The dad is STUNNING!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

is the dad that DTVT that you got recently?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> is the dad that DTVT that you got recently?


I'm startin to think he's just an HMDT becuase his tail actually spreads really far. But yop that's him


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok you guys I'm gonna go ahead and get off the computer so if you want updates text me (you can also text me using Yahoo, just ask Vikki about it  ). 

303-981-8457


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

If you have any female babys in a few months youd like to sell, id be VERY interested. Ive never seen a female DT around here and i want one SO bad. especially from those parents... WOW so pretty!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awesome pics! I'm so excited lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad we now have breeders on this forum! We used to not have any breeders at all and no one to answer breeding questions. I used to try to answer a few from looking up stuff in books but it's nice to have people giving advice based on experience rather than a book.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

are you sure it's such a good idea to DTxDT? although you'll get 100% DT offspring, im concerned for the spinal problems and other associated deformities. nonetheless, good luck rasising this batch.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay for Mr. V! Let's hope everything goes smoothly. And lol to the Chick-fil-A cup.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

CONGRATS on the success! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

haha i noticed the chick-fil-a cup too! i like how some1 had a mc donalds cup too haha


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> are you sure it's such a good idea to DTxDT? although you'll get 100% DT offspring, im concerned for the spinal problems and other associated deformities. nonetheless, good luck rasising this batch.


 Ya as long as I don't inbreed this line. This is a one time thing. I'm gonna order a few fish that are ST to try and create aline if they look good enough.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

correct me if im wrong. im fairly certain that the damage is done in the first generation.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Did mention they spawned without a nest  He just balled them up in a corner of the cup and built a nest later.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> correct me if im wrong. im fairly certain that the damage is done in the first generation.


Hmm maybe maybe not, here's the page I used and it came from a very trusted website: http://bettatalk.com/answer24.htm

I'm gonna spawn the same the same pair in about 3 weeks just so I can get more fry


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

from the link you posted, i got the impression its only okay to DTxDT out of desperation if the two bettas are super rare. it is better to breed a ST carrying the DT gene for better finnage. anyways, here are the only two points faith has mentioned about DTxDT:



> Breeding two DTs together will cause the bodies to get even shorter. Each time you breed two DTs you shorter the bodies farther more. Results? Short stubby bodies, thick, and a lot more chances of deformities (crooked spines, etc). That is why a smart breeder will avoid this combo at all cost.
> 
> However, what if you are in a situation where all you have are two DT bettas? For example, you get a spawn of blue bettas and in there are only two purple with green fins bettas (doesn't exist, I am just trying to make a point here). These two SUPER RARE bettas should be bred together to increase the chances of getting more like them and so to not forever lose this chance of having a new color created. You will breed the two DTs together, and you will be OK, for the most part most of the fry in the first generation will be OK. But this is only OK, as a one time deal and in desperation LOL. Then you would have to cross back to ST blue siblings (hopefully carrying the same genes that caused the purple/green mutation).


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ehh I think it's alright. I think Mr. V knows what he's doing. And if something bad happens, then he knows what not to do. It how you learn, trial and error.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

im not trying to rag on you for doing a double dt. i still wish you the best of luck. it may be a waste of effort to fix the deformities in future generations. you were probably better off introducing a single tail in the first spawn.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No I see where you are coming from, but what I took is that as long as the two DTs aren't related it's ok to breed them.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

im here to discuss the genetics, not to bash.

i believe every successive DTxDT (whether related or not) will further damage the line. a first generation DTxDT is equivalent to a third generaion of STxDT. im probably wrong but i will try my best to explain my reasoning for thinking this way.

case 1: DTxDT (both male and female have dt/dt alles from their parents)
F1 will have dt/dt alles.

case 2: DTxST
F1 will have dt/st alles but will have no DT
F2 will produce 25% DT. of that 25%, they will have dt/dt alles.
F3 all of the offspring have dt/dt alles from both parents

my conclusion: F1 DTxDT = F3 DTxST.

of course the genetics is far more complex than what i have shown. i just used some logic and reasoning to plea my case.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He ate them. Yop he went and ate them. Dang it!! Should I just give up right now?


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe it's just your male's personality. You could always try with a different pair. I'm sorry.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Did mention they spawned without a nest  He just balled them up in a corner of the cup and built a nest later.


I am having a problem with my male CT, and trying to breed him. He won't make a nest with her by him, but covers his whole tank with bubble nests without her. I am at my wit's end! I hope you can help, as you seem to be one of the best breeders on here :3


----------

